# Wayne's Old Aviary



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I have been asked several times if I have raised pigeons. I have not, but I did build tis several years ago. I raised Senegal Parrots, Several Conure species, and 'Tiels. It cost over $2,000 to build. It was 18 feet long and 8 feet wide. It is 10 feet to the apex. The door is to the inside coop area where the birds roosted at night and stayed warm in the winter. It was wired to electricity. It had baseboard heat and lighting. There was a passage from the coop to the flight that was open all summer, and a 2foot door from the coop to the aviary. I moved and no longer have access. I do not have any more pictures.
Wayne


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like awesome work.


----------

